# Benefits Street



## Derekh929

This makes me sick of this country but not supprised, women says shoplifting ok far better than drugs and bedroom tax making people grow weed in spare room to pay it so governments fault they are growing weed:lol:
With parents like than what has kids to aspire to:doublesho
Why they can put this on TV without arresting them is beyond me it must be fake and wind up
nigella may be taken to court over admitting taking drugs this program is a disgrace what they are showing without shopping them total disgrace , rant over


----------



## s29nta

got this on now............


----------



## WP-UK

I am sat here literally raging at the TV :lol:

I am in agreement with you, why is a (relatively large scale) cannabis factory being filmed and not shut down and I can't believe how unashamed they are about shoplifting etc.

I lose faith


----------



## G.P

I thought how the program is making the road look much better than if you were to drive along it..

You have to remember who rules who in this area, hence who is going to stop the weed growing..


----------



## -Kev-

watching PQ17 on BBC2, much better than watching how people milk the system (the system is as much to blame as those that milk it..)


----------



## rf860

I don't care how bad this sounds but I'd just bomb that street and the folk in it. Total drain on society, waste of fresh air and embarrassment to the country. Disgraceful.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

rf860 said:


> I don't care how bad this sounds but I'd just bomb that street and the folk in it. Total drain on society, waste of fresh air and embarrassment to the country. Disgraceful.


:lol::lol: couldn't of put it any better myself


----------



## ells_924

Let them have it!


----------



## WP-UK

Why work, when someone else will work for you.

Don't get me wrong, there are many people fully deserving of receiving benefits for genuine reasons. But seeing programmes like this make me sad.


----------



## Ross

Carpet bomb it haha


----------



## Brian mc21

It's hard to think places like this exist. Kids probably brought up to think this is an acceptable normal way of life. Sad sad sad.


----------



## Ross

-Kev- said:


> watching PQ17 on BBC2, much better than watching how people milk the system (the system is as much to blame as those that milk it..)


Expecting to see uncle Albert on it


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Absolutely disgusting scumbags that drain the taxes that you and I pay every week/month. A total disgrace; £1500 a month benefits before they got stopped. Now on £30 a week. That will teach them for being a leech in our society. 

Oh and how very convenient HMP Birmingham being at the end of the road. Not got far to visit their friends and family.


----------



## daz1972

Can't afford the rent! Yet Samsung TV hung on wall, smoking & drinking jesus cannot believe stuff like this is allowed to be aired should have known before i switched on to watch anyway back to the daily grind tomorrow at least i have my self respect and my kids have someone to look upto. I have to say of all the people on the programme i say well done to the guy who was trying to earn a bit of cash selling pots of coffee, sugar & washing powder etc for 50p he should be the only person who is deserving of any help.


----------



## Exotica

Fungi is on incapacity benefit. How can that be ?
Then you hear of stories like this

http://m.huffpost.com/uk/entry/4544969?utm_hp_ref=uk


----------



## Exotica

When I was growing up you had Clapped out Cortina's and Escorts. Now it's BMW's


----------



## cheekymonkey

daz1972 said:


> Can't afford the rent! Yet Samsung TV hung on wall, smoking & drinking jesus cannot believe stuff like this is allowed to be aired should have known before i switched on to watch anyway back to the daily grind tomorrow at least i have my self respect and my kids have someone to look upto. I have to say of all the people on the programme *i say well done to the guy who was trying to earn a bit of cash selling pots of coffee, sugar & washing powder etc for 50p he should be the only person who is deserving of any help.*




only if he's not claiming benefit.


----------



## Ross

Some existence pinching afew pairs of jeans and shirts to flog for money to get some drugs :/


----------



## chrisc

Thats what happens with low employment same happend my village.
Got loads of scum from all over and private lanlords from down south.
Then they pulled most of it down.
Older generation blame thatcher and the torries which got to say after pits closed went to rack and ruin.
Was exciteing though when they raided complete village at once.


----------



## Exotica

The Street is not happy

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/benefits-street-channel-4-documentary-2994242


----------



## WP-UK

Exotica said:


> The Street is not happy
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/benefits-street-channel-4-documentary-2994242


"But they say the show paints a rather different picture, making residents out to be anti-social benefit scroungers, irresponsible parents, drug-takers and foul-mouthed wasters."

As opposed to law abiding role models?! :lol:


----------



## johanr77

I'm all for stamping out people getting paid benefits they shouldn't be, I'm also for the hideously rich paying taxes, funny how we don't see so many sensational documentaries about fat cats sitting on their personal islands creaming money out of the economy and actively and in some cases illegally avoiding putting it back in the form of taxes.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Same here, i've no time for benefits cheats. Good point about the fatcats, i was thinking that last night


----------



## ianrobbo1

Usual story really, the Media going for the easy/safe story with no chance of a backlash from the rich and powerful that pay them, start at the top and it's surprising how quickly the "fat cats" minions would jump into line!! as most of the time they are led!!


----------



## the_jj

I got a bit of this program last night, and didn't believe that the road was such a tip, ive looked on google maps and the road got dumped sofas and beds outside, they don't work and yet still to lazy to clean up after them self's.

BUT LOK AT THIS LINK, Best bit off all...

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=Ja...=zQPNexHACrebBXorFZWAdg&cbp=11,220.22,,1,2.34

Looks like the ginger woman having a McDonalds in her front garden, classy!!


----------



## ianrobbo1

The whole place looks like it could do with a road sweeper going round the place!! how can people live like pigs (sorry pigs) day in and day out??


----------



## craigeh123

Its a standard one of these shows though isn't it , i take it all with a pinch of salt tbh . While i know all this claiming goes on me getting irate about it wont change it . I felt the 50p man was a good bloke though , and i felt that ginger woman took the **** out of him saying her bennefits had been stopped she didn't mention it was her fault to him though did she as i gave her and the kids freebies


----------



## Naddy37

the_jj said:


> Looks like the ginger woman having a McDonalds in her front garden, classy!!


She could of walked a couple houses down and sat in one of those comfy sofas chucked out in the street...:lol:


----------



## Darlofan

ianrobbo1 said:


> The whole place looks like it could do with a road sweeper going round the place!! how can people live like pigs (sorry pigs) day in and day out??


Do you want me to send you photos of our next doors back garden?

I reckon there are over 40 dog turds in there from their dog. Neither of them work.

Couple live there both early 40's. She stopped work after a 'back injury' now can't work as some days she can't get out of bed(although this never stops her walking to the chemist and shop(half mile) to get **** and booze daily.

He worked regularly till about 18months ago then stopped off his own accord(basically she dragged him down to her level(his dad's words not mine).

They live on benefits now but drink and smoke a phenomenal amount, have sky(movies,sport package) and run a car. We cleared their back garden(crap left by previous owners) for them about 18months ago filling a skip and numerous trips to tip, thinking if we helped they'd sort the rest. the garden has not been touched since. Last year i was cutting and trimming the conifers behind us and offered to do theirs. response was "no as we'll have to shift the branches". We have green wheelie bins so most would go in there or the tip is 4 minutes away in a car:wall:

The house was almost repossessed back in October (they'd all but moved out) when she got some 'money' from somewhere to halt it. Thankfully they put it on the market and a sold sign went up a few weeks back(hoping next ones are better+quieter).

They bought their house for 95k as well with her paying a 35k deposit(according to his dad, from her back injury comp). So they've lost a house with potential value of 130k owing less than 60k originally because they are lazy scrotes. It's beyond belief how some people survive. His dad is fuming especially as he has helped them so much over the years.


----------



## Darlofan

the_jj said:


> I got a bit of this program last night, and didn't believe that the road was such a tip, ive looked on google maps and the road got dumped sofas and beds outside, they don't work and yet still to lazy to clean up after them self's.
> 
> BUT LOK AT THIS LINK, Best bit off all...
> 
> https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=Ja...=zQPNexHACrebBXorFZWAdg&cbp=11,220.22,,1,2.34
> 
> Looks like the ginger woman having a McDonalds in her front garden, classy!!


:lol:


----------



## deano93tid

I haven't seen this but I am pretty sure this is another channel 4 special?


----------



## craigeh123

Sure is deano , its a standard Chanel 4 wind up which probably bears little resemblance to the truth . A bit like the show my tattoo addiction which was just utter ****e and nothing like what actually goes on


----------



## deano93tid

craigeh123 said:


> Sure is deano , its a standard Chanel 4 wind up which probably bears little resemblance to the truth . A bit like the show my tattoo addiction which was just utter ****e and nothing like what actually goes on


LOLOL yeah is that the one that had that mental Miley Cyrus fan?


----------



## craigeh123

Yes mate that's the one , if they hadn't of said the tattoos were of Miley you wouldn't have known ! Im a serious tattoo collector and spent time working at my mates studio - that whole show and the series that followed was a joke , i think i saw about 1 decent tattoo done and that was the one by Nicole lowe and that was only a small piece , they shouldve shown more of her work instead of some of the **** they showed .

But i guess if they made a factual tattoo show with large scale decent work shown there wouldn't be so much if a show !


----------



## deano93tid

There's another program on about tats two blokes who go around and change $hit ones into brilliant ones can't think of the name of the program but caught a bit of that the other night I was hooked. Some brunette sort had Nympho tattooed on her @rse  it got changed into a butterfly looked really really good lol.


----------



## Exotica

Let's not forget what the MP's have done which I think is more disgusting.


----------



## craigeh123

deano93tid said:


> There's another program on about tats two blokes who go around and change ones into brilliant ones can't think of the name of the program but caught a bit of that the other night I was hooked. Some brunette sort had Nympho tattooed on her @rse  it got changed into a butterfly looked really really good lol.


Shows called bad ink , ive seen it and ill be honest the tattoos hes doing really aren't all that &#55357;&#56841; . Kind of hijacked the thread a bit haven't i , as you'll guess in a bit passionate about tattoos !


----------



## Ben_ZS

The woman in the blue Focus and 'White Dee' come to visit there parents/grandparents quite regularly opposite my mom's house in their Midland Heart £180,000 apartment :wall:

To be fair they have always both said hello and been polite to me whenever they see me outside.

I used to get annoyed about programmes like this, but now it just makes me want to work harder and be more successful.


----------



## james_19742000

I haven't seen the show, and being honest I have no real interest in it, however, I can guess it is the usual 'lets show people who live on benefits, show how they are scum' etc etc etc

This sort of thing really annoys me, it tars everyone who lives on benefits with the same brush.

I left school at 16 on a Friday, finished my Saturday job the day after, started a full time job on the Monday, worked like mad up until I was 30, never done just my 40 hours per week, I was a coach driver and with layovers at destinations etc my working week was regularly 60-80 hours per week, I have a wife and had young children at the time one of whom is Autistic and epileptic, my wife is registered disabled due to diabetes and having contracted the vast majority of complications that go with it, I was working long hours, plus trying to do as much as I could for my family, relying on family members to get kids to and from school etc etc, I had to visit the Doctor one day and he asked me about my life and he said to me 'Look, you are only 30, you have a wife with health problems and she will be lucky to get to 50 years of age, you have a young family, yet, you will either kill yourself or end up with mental illness because you can't burn the candle at both ends, make a choice', so I looked into it all and decided to give up work and look after my wife and children and claim benefits, that was in 2004, and everything was fine, we have a reasonable benefit amount coming in to the house, we are reasonably sensible with money, we don't drink, we can't go out too much due to my wife being too ill the majority of time to go out, the kids accept that and we make the most of the times we do go out.

The benefit system worked for us, it replaced my wage and allowed me to lead a sensible lifestyle within reason, yes, we have Sky TV, yes we have nice cars etc but we sacrifice an awful lot in return for those items, we have a nice home, its not a dive, we have gardens that are nicely tended to etc etc etc

What I am saying is that just because we live on benefits it doesn't make us 'scum' like you see in programmes such as this.

However, then the Tories got in, and what do they start to do to appeal to the middle class and toffs they like to appeal to, they decide to swipe at the benefit system, but, we were also in one the of the worst recessions in recent history, so all of a sudden various benefits were being cut back or withdrawn, and all because of programmes such as this that make the toffs and middle classes mad that there tax's (or tax avoidance) is paying for this system, every time we see people fiddling the system, it is coming out of every tax payers pocket, plus the benefit of every 'genuine' claim, this is what makes me mad, I don't see as to why I should be losing benefit because of scam artists and people that don't give a toss and have never worked and feel the country owes them something, wrong!

Then, what do we hear this week, again, the Tories are going after the benefit system again, more cuts and changes! 

I understand this country needs to save money, but perhaps if we weren't paying for all this immigration nonsense along with a whole host of other pointless things that we pay for as a country, plus not going after the fat cats that avoid paying the proper taxes, but they won't go after them as they are the very people keeping them in power, then this system of chasing the benefit claimants will never change.

Personally, I would go back to work tomorrow, but, in reality I can't, my family depend upon me too much, the few times that I have managed to go out for a few hours or something, or get my Mum or someone else to come in and look after my wife I inevitably get a call saying 'this or that is wrong with your wife, what do I do?' so I don't bother much these days.

My family and I have been dealt a hand of cards that you have to deal with, and I am thankful that the benefit system has been able to help us, however, it doesn't stop me from getting mad about people who just milk it for all its worth for all the wrong reasons, there are many genuine people out there on the benefit system and it is the difference between living and not living and is very valuable, but the scroungers out there drive me mad!

As far as I was aware the system was there to step in and help people and families in need of help, however, for far to long it has been used as something some 'type' of people feel is a right to abuse, when its not, and unfortunately the people that do abuse it ruin the system for everyone out there that is genuine.

There is also the social stigma attached to it, I live in a street that is 'private' as opposed to social housing, my neighbours that don't know us and our situation are all too quick to point fingers and watch us for no real reason, we have one guy who lives a couple of doors up whom I fell out with a few years ago, and ever since then it feels like he is watching us! My wife doesn't and can't do a great deal, however, one of the things she enjoys doing is pottering in the garden, tending to her plants etc yet, every time she goes out there he all of a sudden appears and watches her! Yet, he fails to see the fact that the other 6 days of the week has been spent with her in bed as she is in capable of getting out of bed due to the problems she has! It really does get you down at times!

Sorry for the rant but sometimes these types of programmes do just concentrate on the people who seem to 'work' the system, yet seems to ignore the genuine people out there.

I am all for outing the scammers, but, occasionally a programme about genuine claims would maybe address the balance??


----------



## Derekh929

James_19742000 , I can understand your frustration but any decent person would understand your plight, the thing is the Tories all get the blame I think finally they are dealing with the debt all be it hard choices and still waste on MP salary increase absolutely ridiculas, but look what labour left us with a big mess.
I think what is wrong someone that worked every hour to buy a old used car to see someone with minimal disabilities get a new car and all costs covered ever two years, is that fair? Why not a decent used one? I know the dealers love mobility , but many on this are just playing the system, but I know of a few that I fully agree with and think if it makes there life a little better I'm in.
I'm all for 1% in the pound extra tax to help our troops and the very needy, but when you see the goverment matching £1 for £1 these aid donation to wasteful charities it leaves a sour taste.
The thing is some on benefits are far better off , being able to do things and have luxury s others that are working can only dream off do you feel this is fair, as I don't
My dad has just been taken into care and as they have worked hard to own house and save they have to pay for care? Then my mum has had no benefits till all her savings are gone.
I feel there is always going to be bad outcomes in all situation of change , but the culture of benefits have to be broken as we can't go on extending retirement ages and wasting money or we will be like Greece . its not all right to judge without facts thought tbo.
Immigration is a total shambles and disgrace, but I support families that want to intrigrate into society but don't wont to change our culture or way of life, that's my take on it, also some families choose to only have two kids due to cost of up keep and plan for this but it seems that many on benefits can have as large a family as they want as the amount of income just increases a luxury a working man on the street has not got IMHO


----------



## CleanCar99

For those that missed it you can watch it again on channel 4's website for up to 30days.

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/benefits-street/4od

Install adblock plus first (free, no spyware http://www.adblockplus.org) and it will automaticly skip the adverts for you, and block the millions of crappy adverts on youtube videos, news websites etc. but not DW adverts


----------



## Geordieexile

The thing is James, anyone with half a brain can see that your situation is far different to those on the programme and as a taxpayer I don't expect to pay less than I do now. I do, however, expect it to go to the right place. If we could ensure that the money wasnt wasted and families like yours be supported as well as possible because of circumstances beyond your control then I'd be happy. As Derek says, we have been left a terrible legacy. The tax 'credit' system is a farce and it artificially suppresses wages to the benefit of nobody but large employers. 16 hour contracts with an associated reduction in administrative overhead and the ridiculously named 'tax credit' benefit allows employers to pay a reduced amount whilst the taxpayer picks up the bill. This filters money away from those who need it most. I have a relative (by marriage) who is a single mother of 3 and she takes home £2996 per month in benefits and a 16 hrs per week minimum wage job. That's not far off a £50k per year full time salary which is what makes people angry. She's off to Las Vegas on holiday soon and hasn't actually fiddled anything. Yet I understand there are families who get next to nothing and struggle. The system is an overly complicated farce!


----------



## cheekymonkey

dont judge someone till you've walked a mile in there shoes :thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey

Geordieexile said:


> The thing is James, anyone with half a brain can see that your situation is far different to those on the programme and as a taxpayer I don't expect to pay less than I do now. I do, however, expect it to go to the right place. If we could ensure that the money wasnt wasted and families like yours be supported as well as possible because of circumstances beyond your control then I'd be happy. As Derek says, we have been left a terrible legacy. The tax 'credit' system is a farce and it artificially suppresses wages to the benefit of nobody but large employers. 16 hour contracts with an associated reduction in administrative overhead and the ridiculously named 'tax credit' benefit allows employers to pay a reduced amount whilst the taxpayer picks up the bill. This filters money away from those who need it most. I have a relative (by marriage) who is a single mother of 3 and *she takes home £2996 per month in benefits and a 16 hrs per week minimum wage job.* That's not far off a £50k per year full time salary which is what makes people angry. She's off to Las Vegas on holiday soon and hasn't actually fiddled anything. Yet I understand there are families who get next to nothing and struggle. The system is an overly complicated farce!


over £700 a week in benefits for her and 3 kids ? think your way out with that ,and if shes also working 16 hours on top of that then she is fiddling :thumb:


----------



## Kriminal

It fascinates me how we have reached 5 pages without anybody mentioning the other program that was on the other night about OBESITY.

Why is it that these people don't get discriminated against, when they are costing the tax payer MORE money than people on benefits?

Why is it that we live in a country where you will get more support if you are abusing your body through drugs/alcohol/overeating, and yet nobody is there to help people back in to work?


----------



## Kerr

Kriminal said:


> It fascinates me how we have reached 5 pages without anybody mentioning the other program that was on the other night about OBESITY.
> 
> Why is it that these people don't get discriminated against, when they are costing the tax payer MORE money than people on benefits?
> 
> Why is it that we live in a country where you will get more support if you are abusing your body through drugs/alcohol/overeating, and yet nobody is there to help people back in to work?


A lot of obese people work full time and never miss a day's work.

Just because you are deemed obese, it doesn't mean you aren't actually capable of doing a job. It certainly doesn't actually mean you are in poor health and a drain on the economy either.

There is extreme cases of obesity where it does, but I don't think it can be that high a percentage.

With the tax on alcohol, I'm sure they put in more than they take out.


----------



## cheekymonkey

Kerr said:


> A lot of obese people work full time and never miss a day's work.
> 
> Just because you are deemed obese, it doesn't mean you aren't actually capable of doing a job. It certainly doesn't actually mean you are in poor health and a drain on the economy either.
> 
> There is extreme cases of obesity where it does, but I don't think it can be that high a percentage.
> 
> *With the tax on alcohol, I'm sure they put in more than they take out.*


yep just like smokers with all the tax they pay on ****.


----------



## Kriminal

Kerr said:


> A lot of obese people work full time and never miss a day's work.
> 
> Just because you are deemed obese, it doesn't mean you aren't actually capable of doing a job. *It certainly doesn't actually mean you are in poor health* and a drain on the economy either.
> 
> There is extreme cases of obesity where it does, but I don't think it can be that high a percentage.
> 
> With the tax on alcohol, I'm sure they put in more than they take out.


So the unemployed would be better off becoming alcoholics?....isn't that what the people on Benefits Street were doing, and yet their being criticised?

It's been proven that the obese are draining more tax money than the unemployed. Just to have a gastric bypass costs the tax payer £18,000. I love your other comment (that I highlighted) about obesity too...lol....maybe that's why there are so many of 'em out there now.


----------



## Kerr

Kriminal said:


> So the unemployed would be better off becoming alcoholics?....isn't that what the people on Benefits Street were doing, and yet their being criticised?
> 
> It's been proven that the obese are draining more tax money than the unemployed. Just to have a gastric bypass costs the tax payer £18,000. I love your other comment (that I highlighted) about obesity too...lol....maybe that's why there are so many of 'em out there now.


There is a bit of a difference though. Obviously when I buy alcohol, I'm firstly spending money I've earned and can afford to spend.

I won't go short or neglect my other duties in life by buying a bottle of whisky. If I didn't have the means to buy, I wouldn't.

I understand that people will at some point in their life require benefits of some sort. What grinds people's gears is when you see programmes (I didn't see Benefit Steet) where people who are unemployed and getting well subsidised lives.

I appreciate not that many do, but when you hear people getting 6 bedroom houses built for them and £1200 per month rent paid, then they still have enough left for a good life, it does get to others working hard.

I appreciate that it's not as many as these programmes show, but how many of these stupid people keep agreeing to feature on the tv and make boastful statements that will only stir a response?

We've had countless of these programmes and everyone always says in hindsight they have been mislead and portrayed wrongly.

I do appreciate some editing can take place, but they give the makers a huge amount of credible substance that members of the public can only extract one meaning from it.

It does seem the film makers find enough who are happy to gloat and rub other's faces in it.

There is a huge difference between an obese person and someone requiring a gastric band. A BMI of over 30 is deemed obese. I think that will include a lot of people who don't even realise.


----------



## cheekymonkey

Kerr said:


> There is a bit of a difference though. Obviously when I buy alcohol, I'm firstly spending money I've earned and can afford to spend.
> 
> I won't go short or neglect my other duties in life by buying a bottle of whisky. If I didn't have the means to buy, I wouldn't.
> 
> I* understand that people will at some point in their life require benefits of some sort. What grinds people's gears is when you see programmes (I didn't see Benefit Steet) where people who are unemployed and getting well subsidised lives. *
> 
> I appreciate not that many do, but when you hear people getting 6 bedroom houses built for them and £1200 per month rent paid, then they still have enough left for a good life, it does get to others working hard.
> 
> I appreciate that it's not as many as these programmes show, but how many of these stupid people keep agreeing to feature on the tv and make boastful statements that will only stir a response?
> 
> We've had countless of these programmes and everyone always says in hindsight they have been mislead and portrayed wrongly.
> 
> I do appreciate some editing can take place, but they give the makers a huge amount of credible substance that members of the public can only extract one meaning from it.
> 
> It does seem the film makers find enough who are happy to gloat and rub other's faces in it.
> 
> There is a huge difference between an obese person and someone requiring a gastric band. A BMI of over 30 is deemed obese. I think that will include a lot of people who don't even realise.


with programs like benefit street you only see what the programers want you to see and not the hole truth:thumb:


----------



## Mick

Kriminal said:


> So the unemployed would be better off becoming alcoholics?....isn't that what the people on Benefits Street were doing, and yet their being criticised?
> 
> *It's been proven that the obese are draining more tax money than the unemployed. * Just to have a gastric bypass costs the tax payer £18,000. I love your other comment (that I highlighted) about obesity too...lol....maybe that's why there are so many of 'em out there now.


where has that been proven? A gastric bypass is not a right either, people must have made all other reasonable attempts to lose weight first. for e.g. be in a dieting program for two years. if they are shown to lose weight through traditional dieting they are no longer eligible to have gastric banding fitted. unfortunately this system can possibly be cheated as well, much like the benefits system.

Im not saying obesity is not a huge country-wide problem, but I doubt it costs as much, if not more than ALL unemployment benefits being paid, so I would be interested to see where it has been proven with facts and figures to back it up, rather than speculation.


----------



## Avanti

rf860 said:


> I don't care how bad this sounds but I'd just bomb that street and the folk in it. Total drain on society, waste of fresh air and embarrassment to the country. Disgraceful.





WhiteRoc_170 said:


> :lol::lol: couldn't of put it any better myself


I live in Birmingham and know that street, I'm surprised how gullible some viewers are, perhaps if you listen to BBC WM the Adrian goldberg show on the play again, you will get the real insight into the low tactics the producers used to get the filming.
Initially the researchers were creating a programme about the comunity, after the editing it became benefits street.
I'm not defending the participants at all, some did seem unwilling to work or unemployable.
The piles of rubbish in the street were from a house clearance and awaiting the grabber truck to collect it, instead of using skips.


----------



## craigeh123

Geordieexile said:


> I have a relative (by marriage) who is a single mother of 3 and she takes home £2996 per month in benefits and a 16 hrs per week minimum wage job. That's not far off a £50k per yearQUOTE]
> 
> Looks like i should knock out another kid and cut my hours big style , but we are married with a mortgage


----------



## Mattwilko92

Avanti said:


> I live in Birmingham and know that street, I'm surprised how gullible some viewers are, perhaps if you listen to BBC WM the Adrian goldberg show on the play again, you will get the real insight into the low tactics the producers used to get the filming.
> 
> Initially the researchers were creating a programme about the comunity, after the editing it became benefits street.
> 
> I'm not defending the participants at all, some did seem unwilling to work or unemployable.
> 
> The piles of rubbish in the street were from a house clearance and awaiting the grabber truck to collect it, instead of using skips.


Haha that thing about the piles of rubbish doesn't surprise me.

Surprised they didn't have a reality show type "some things have been set up for your entertainment but the people are all real" disclaimer.


----------



## Derekh929

Geordieexile said:


> The thing is James, anyone with half a brain can see that your situation is far different to those on the programme and as a taxpayer I don't expect to pay less than I do now. I do, however, expect it to go to the right place. If we could ensure that the money wasnt wasted and families like yours be supported as well as possible because of circumstances beyond your control then I'd be happy. As Derek says, we have been left a terrible legacy. The tax 'credit' system is a farce and it artificially suppresses wages to the benefit of nobody but large employers. 16 hour contracts with an associated reduction in administrative overhead and the ridiculously named 'tax credit' benefit allows employers to pay a reduced amount whilst the taxpayer picks up the bill. This filters money away from those who need it most. I have a relative (by marriage) who is a single mother of 3 and she takes home £2996 per month in benefits and a 16 hrs per week minimum wage job. That's not far off a £50k per year full time salary which is what makes people angry. She's off to Las Vegas on holiday soon and hasn't actually fiddled anything. Yet I understand there are families who get next to nothing and struggle. The system is an overly complicated farce!


This does not supprise me at all but does seem high, the needy seem to struggle but what winds me up is seing every garage chasing mobility and employing extra staff just for that. Seen new beemers, top of range jeeps and performance cars yes GTI:doublesho brand new on PCP , and petrol paid for and all service and maintance :doublesho that is is disgrace IMHO , why not basic sensible used car? Someone with good trade may struggle to own and run a lot of these motors IMHO its total disgrace . I can understand someone with disabled child or thereself getting some mode of transport covered, but many working people can't afford to run a car at present and to see people on benefits get a new car each couple of years must be hard to take for them IMHO
I think benefits should be based on minimum wage levels as most other stuff gets covered, why oh why should anyone get more than they were earning is beyond me , I'm lost for words with some benefits levels tbo, then I see a genuine couple struggle with disabled child with little respit, or help and must be tough.
I see people unwell with health issues that say unfair to pic on us but some wont help themselves with medical advice to stop smoking drinking or lose weight to help there condition and the I have a stick con artists there are many motobility cars that are given out freely, rant over


----------



## Mick

^^ disagree with that Derek. I dont think it should be a used car, no. (purely because, who decides what a "good" used car is, who would police this). I think it should be more sensible budget cars though. allow £7-8k for a NEW car. this would limit the buyer to small cars, clio, corsa etc. more than enough room to fit the disabled person and a carer.

different of course if the person needs a wheelchair etc, then of course something else would be needed.

go the whole hog and bring back the Thundersley invacar. It served its purpose well:










http://www.whichmobilitycar.co.uk/thundersley-invacar-model-70/


----------



## Avanti

Mattwilko92 said:


> Haha that thing about the piles of rubbish doesn't surprise me.
> 
> Surprised they didn't have a reality show type "some things have been set up for your entertainment but the people are all real" disclaimer.


The people are real, the larger lady is was working and is actually some social type worker with plenty of qualifications, the two clowns I have seen in the city centre, ( I've got a feeling I was on New St at the same time the arrest was made) . This benefits thing is not new though, there was a woman in the paper not so long back got about 8 kids and was moaning that her benefits were going to be capped at £25k,


----------



## Derekh929

Mick said:


> ^^ disagree with that Derek. I dont think it should be a used car, no. (purely because, who decides what a "good" used car is, who would police this). I think it should be more sensible budget cars though. allow £7-8k for a NEW car. this would limit the buyer to small cars, clio, corsa etc. more than enough room to fit the disabled person and a carer.
> 
> different of course if the person needs a wheelchair etc, then of course something else would be needed.
> 
> go the whole hog and bring back the Thundersley invacar. It served its purpose well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.whichmobilitycar.co.uk/thundersley-invacar-model-70/


Mick very well said yes I'm totally wrong did I say that:doublesho that's far more sensible and easy to police , but how many have you seen that are £7-£8k I saw one on here £25k :doublesho:doublesho scandalous IMHO shot me down if anyone wants but it's crazy , you need to get down to London as you ain't going to be allowed near any Arnold Clark garage with that idea:lol:

Mick for Mp:thumb:


----------



## Mick

I agree. people driving top of the range models/GTI sports models etc is a bit excessive when the taxpayer is picking up the bill. Its a different story if they need something specialized (as I say, wheelchair access etc - a converted van et al). It does grind my gears more than a bit. I dont blame the people driving these cars though. if you got told you were entitled to xx or yy, why would you pick the basic one when you could have a range topper? its the system thats to blame.

a nonsensical system made up by headcases who spend their days in a big brown room with gowns on daydreaming ideas of what this country should be, IMO.


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

Soooooooo many people I know who've watched the program have ranted about it.

I haven't watched it myself for two main reasons... 

1. I know I'll get annoyed with the individuals on the program.
2. Channel 4 is notorious for stooping to new low levels just to bring in the ratings and I can't stand it. Fair enough there are people out there like those on the program but I don't watch TV to get frustrated, I like to unwind when I get home from a hard days work.

I was talking to my girlfriends stepdad the other night about the program and he's just quit smoking... I've never seen him get so annoyed :lol:


----------



## Derekh929

Mick said:


> I agree. people driving top of the range models/GTI sports models etc is a bit excessive when the taxpayer is picking up the bill. Its a different story if they need something specialized (as I say, wheelchair access etc - a converted van et al). It does grind my gears more than a bit. I dont blame the people driving these cars though. if you got told you were entitled to xx or yy, why would you pick the basic one when you could have a range topper? its the system thats to blame.
> 
> a nonsensical system made up by headcases who spend their days in a big brown room with gowns on daydreaming ideas of what this country should be, IMO.


My relation works in the parlement and we got a no holds barred look round access all arrears , bars free food the works:thumb:

Yes it's the systems that are wrong but people that are doing not seeing why people are annoyed confuses me


----------



## Vossman

Derekh929 said:


> This does not supprise me at all but does seem high, the needy seem to struggle but what winds me up is seing every garage chasing mobility and employing extra staff just for that. Seen new beemers, top of range jeeps and performance cars yes GTI:doublesho brand new on PCP , and petrol paid for and all service and maintance :doublesho that is is disgrace IMHO , why not basic sensible used car? Someone with good trade may struggle to own and run a lot of these motors IMHO its total disgrace . I can understand someone with disabled child or thereself getting some mode of transport covered, but many working people can't afford to run a car at present and to see people on benefits get a new car each couple of years must be hard to take for them IMHO
> I think benefits should be based on minimum wage levels as most other stuff gets covered, why oh why should anyone get more than they were earning is beyond me , I'm lost for words with some benefits levels tbo, then I see a genuine couple struggle with disabled child with little respit, or help and must be tough.
> I see people unwell with health issues that say unfair to pic on us but some wont help themselves with medical advice to stop smoking drinking or lose weight to help there condition and the I have a stick con artists there are many motobility cars that are given out freely, rant over


Rant? Perhaps if you did your homework you would know the truth and not what garbage the daily mail prints. You are obviously a young kid, I am 57 now, I have worked since I was 14, first part time while I was at school then on to an apprenticeship at 16, when I got married I had to take on another two part time jobs and that was despite my wife working also, this was just to pay the rent on a two bedroom flat. 
I did the decent thing, saved my money and brought a house, took a private pension for my old age etc. Move on twenty years and my wife has had two strokes plus multiple disorders including blackouts that renders her unable to work, I had to give my business up to care full time for her. 
We cannot obtain a car - have you tried? The simple form is 40 pages long plus you need supporting evidence of any illness from specialists and consultants, plus you have to attend an assessment regardless. You will get no help towards your mortgage - if you have one despite what others say. 
The people knocking the system only see what they want to, there are real hard working people who need help that have worked all their lives and for young idiots to spout crap about something they know nothing about makes my blood boil. The young complain about working 30 hours a week these days, wait till you get older and need help, you are in for such a shock. 
Before you reply just remember, anything can happen, no one knows whats around the corner - a car accident, heart attack, stroke and you don't have to be overweight or a **** artist to suffer either, neither my wife or me are either of those. 
The scumbags are the kids who won't work and prefer to sell a bag of smack instead. 
The people portrayed on that programme are not representative of the genuine people in need. 
Get your facts right.


----------



## Derekh929

Vossman said:


> Rant? Perhaps if you did your homework you would know the truth and not what garbage the daily mail prints. You are obviously a young kid, I am 57 now, I have worked since I was 14, first part time while I was at school then on to an apprenticeship at 16, when I got married I had to take on another two part time jobs and that was despite my wife working also, this was just to pay the rent on a two bedroom flat.
> I did the decent thing, saved my money and brought a house, took a private pension for my old age etc. Move on twenty years and my wife has had two strokes plus multiple disorders including blackouts that renders her unable to work, I had to give my business up to care full time for her.
> We cannot obtain a car - have you tried? The simple form is 40 pages long plus you need supporting evidence of any illness from specialists and consultants, plus you have to attend an assessment regardless. You will get no help towards your mortgage - if you have one despite what others say.
> The people knocking the system only see what they want to, there are real hard working people who need help that have worked all their lives and for young idiots to spout crap about something they know nothing about makes my blood boil. The young complain about working 30 hours a week these days, wait till you get older and need help, you are in for such a shock.
> Before you reply just remember, anything can happen, no one knows whats around the corner - a car accident, heart attack, stroke and you don't have to be overweight or a **** artist to suffer either, neither my wife or me are either of those.
> The scumbags are the kids who won't work and prefer to sell a bag of smack instead.
> The people portrayed on that programme are not representative of the genuine people in need.
> Get your facts right.


Well I never I'm no kid and and not dreaming , as I have quoted if you have read my posts fully above the people that need the car don't get it.
I have been self employed for 27 years running my own business and have worked worked many years without a week off and 7 days a week just back this week and done 48 hours since Monday , I have been lucky with my health , and my info some from the people the pay the monies out, saying the system is a shambles and needy people telling me how they were declined and there next door neighbour with little disability or hard to prove not got the disability has a £25 k car is that fair know. By the way I don't read the daily mail lol so your wrong again on that front.
But the system has fundamental flaws as I have already said twice and I'm no nieve school kid as other member will back me up on, but hey I'm big enough to admit I'm wrong as I did with Mick above
Also I have put in place cover to protect my income in the event of accident or illness and also suffer a critical illness until I have saving level to give me adequate protection , lots of sacrifice when younger in the 80's as Engineer on deep see trawlers sometimes working working three days straight without sleep in force 11 gales so no young 30 hour a week moaner. When I served my time I worked through out the night may times a month to finish important work , and my info is based on facts and seeing it for my own eyes I'm affraid


----------



## Exotica

Don't be brainwashed by the Media. To qualify for Motobility car you have to have high rate DLA. To have this you have to have medical evidence and have a a ATOS assessment which is very stringent . You are paid a weekly amount to do what you wish or you can have that money waived into a motorbility car. So your weekly payments pay for the rent of the car.

My parents have a Motobility car that cost 30k but you have to pay a massive advance fee. If people can pay the advanced payment who cares what they drive.


----------



## Mick

^^ DLA is being phased out as well, replaced by PIP. it does still involve medical consultation, but that does not mean it is above reproach - certainly not in my area it doesnt at least.


----------



## Exotica

My mum has lost the use of her legs and arms. If my parents choose to pay a massive advanced payment then why can he not drive a 30k car.


----------



## Mick

sorry mate, I wasnt implying your parents were at it or anything, nor am I saying everyone who has a disability car is at it. As I said before, it is the system which is at fault :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Exotica said:


> Don't be brainwashed by the Media. To qualify for Motobility car you have to have high rate DLA. To have this you have to have medical evidence and have a a ATOS assessment which is very stringent . You are paid a weekly amount to do what you wish or you can have that money waived into a motorbility car. So your weekly payments pay for the rent of the car.
> 
> My parents have a Motobility car that cost 30k but you have to pay a massive advance fee. If people can pay the advanced payment who cares what they drive.


If they have got the money to pay the advance payments why do they need the £30k car? My dads is in care and they take all saving then his share of the house if my mum passes away, we never went on holiday dad worked his socks off in construction industry and they take it all for his care, yet if he had not saved or bought his own home it's FREE


----------



## Exotica

They could've had a fiesta but that wouldn't suit their needs with space/ equipment etc. Fortunately they have saved throughout their working life's and was able to pay for the premium. It's one payment up front.


----------



## Exotica

DLA/PIP is not means tested so if you're a millionaire you can have a car on it if you choose.


----------



## Derekh929

Exotica said:


> DLA/PIP is not means tested so if you're a millionaire you can have a car on it if you choose.


Yes aware of this and it's the system that is a shambles , but many turn the benefits down , I am not making any personal attack just saying what a massive majority of our country could relate to:thumb:


----------



## Exotica

I understand where you're coming from but if people are entitled to it people will use it. Where do we draw the line?

Millionaires who get winter fuel allowance.
People in 300k houses in London claiming housing benefit.
The only solution is to stop it all.


----------



## Derekh929

Exotica said:


> I understand where you're coming from but if people are entitled to it people will use it. Where do we draw the line?
> 
> Millionaires who get winter fuel allowance.
> People in 300k houses in London claiming housing benefit.
> The only solution is to stop it all.


Have to fully agree as I have said from the start the system is shambles, but I know lots who have turned down benefits they were in titled to as a moral stand point as many give up there winter allowance :thumb:

I'm out of this debate know as I'm wasting my time debating I have tried to be balanced while annoyed at what's happening to my mum and dad , and aware this is at hot bed and people will do anything to retain benefits they have already have even though excessive , but some big shocks are coming. 
Will not be bring up this subject every again on here as reality is offending people


----------



## Kerr

Watched part of the programme tonight and it wasn't what I was expecting. 

I was expecting to see people living excessive lifestyles from the benefit system, but it was far from it. 

Hard to feel anger towards people on benefits when they have next to nothing and have to live in streets and have houses as filthy as that. 

Some of these programmes can be quite amusing to watch, this one was just a bit dark.

The folk were either irritating, didn't speak English or off their face on drugs.


----------



## Ben_ZS

White Dee's dad was on tonight, the irish man with the tomatoes. 

He's a builder and has an old volvo workhorse. When I used to live at my mom's he used to come over and talk to me saying 'I won't make you clean mine today.' :lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Divide and rule


----------



## mr cooper

I gotta say im warming to them lol


----------



## Kiashuma

The Romaninan's, had about 6 pence but all smoked 

Loved the old dear doing the flower boxes thing.


----------



## Xploit

Its a strong view but many of them should be forced in to work, they're just out dossing on the street everyday, able bodied enough to make a nusense of themselves.


----------



## Kerr

Xploit said:


> Its a strong view but many of them should be forced in to work, they're just out dossing on the street everyday, able bodied enough to make a nusense of themselves.


There is no jobs for them though.

Birmingham is the most deprived city in the UK.

Unemployment levels are as high as 30% in some areas of the city. There is no work for them.

It always seems to be the case poor areas just attrack more poor people and then have all the issues that come with it.


----------



## philmuskin

If they are receiving tax payers money then they should contribute somehow, even if there aren't any jobs.... Why can't the able bodied do community work, or litter collecting...? They could make a start by tidying up their own street......


----------



## TonyH38

It is what the government cronies like us to get up tight about, it lets them carry on their fraudulent claims and the deceit, and lies in misusing tax payers money for their own ends.


----------



## Rayner

Kerr said:


> There is no jobs for them though.
> 
> Birmingham is the most deprived city in the UK.
> 
> Unemployment levels are as high as 30% in some areas of the city. There is no work for them.
> 
> It always seems to be the case poor areas just attrack more poor people and then have all the issues that come with it.


Plenty of litter in Birmingham that needs picking up, plenty of public bogs that need cleaning, plenty of graffiti that needs removing and stacks of bird crap that needs cleaning off of pavements, make them work for their benefits.

Nothing should be free to those that can work, make them earn what they are being given if there are no jobs. There's plenty of things that need doing that you don't need any qualifications or experience for. Instead of giving people money I can't understand why the government doesn't employ them for the money they are getting anyway.

Only people that really can't work should be given help imo


----------



## Xploit

This is exactly what I mean, plenty of 'jobs' that need doing in every town, city and further a field.

Its easy to say there are no jobs for them but thats because these particular people are thoroughbred idiots, that young couple for example... That youth couldn't string a sentence together, he's unemployable because he's been dragged up... Why not make him attend a basic collage and get a decent and proper basic education before he can claim any money, I'm sure they could make hand him his allowances pro-rata to attendance or something. It would at least stop him kicking dirty nappys around and breeding.

I just despise them, they're a drain, they'll never change, not without spending even more money on them, its a huge socialist bomb site left by Tony and Gordan.


----------



## Steve Burnett

but that's forced labour and against their human rights


----------



## Rayner

Steve Burnett said:


> but that's forced labour and against their human rights


Why should they have the same rights as people who have been paying there way all their lives though?

Dogs are given food, shelter and water for nothing but they don't have 'human rights'. These people are exactly the same but they are just as worthy of human rights as an 80 year old man who's fought for this country and paid tax for 50-60 years? I don't get it, I really don't.


----------



## Xploit

Steve Burnett said:


> but that's forced labour and against their human rights


Well it isn't forced at all, its being required to do something in return for the means to live well. Otherwise they could go and live somewhere basic on next to no money if not going out and earning it themselves is the path they've chosen.

The benefits program about implementing the 1945 system was a good show on how the system should be used to help those who need it, not fund a lifestyle choice although it would need updating to accommodate modern views on immigration and incapacity etc.


----------



## Pezza4u

Exotica said:


> Don't be brainwashed by the Media. To qualify for Motobility car you have to have high rate DLA. To have this you have to have medical evidence and have a a ATOS assessment which is very stringent . You are paid a weekly amount to do what you wish or you can have that money waived into a motorbility car. So your weekly payments pay for the rent of the car.
> 
> My parents have a Motobility car that cost 30k but you have to pay a massive advance fee. If people can pay the advanced payment who cares what they drive.


That's interesting cos I found out a pair of women (they live as a couple) around the corner have a car on motability. They got it last year, a '62 plate Mondeo Estate and we were wondering how they could afford it. Apparently one of them has emphysema but we know other people with this and they don't have cars on motability.

Neither of them work, they just shoplift and go on the rob all the time, been nicked plenty of times but never seem to do time! They also have a van, which they use when going on the rob. We were in the Indian restaurant in town one Sunday and they pulled up outside. One jumped out and filled the van up with everything that had been left outside the charity shop next door! We told the police and a couple of days later they were selling it on a street corner out of the van. They did get nicked though and the van taken away but they were let out again!! :wall:


----------



## Kriminal

....and this is the reason I didn't bother watching the program last night:

I decided to concentrate on my OWN life


----------



## craigeh123

I watch to humour myself . Ive had quite a u turn , if they have to live like that theyre welcome to it . A 50" tv doesn't make for a quality of life or a good example for your kids


----------



## G.P

philmuskin said:


> They could make a start by tidying up their own street......


Cheeky bugger, they have for the TV program..


----------



## dcj

Steve Burnett said:


> but that's forced labour and against their human rights


 the poor mites.
I,ve been forced to work over last year and I didn't have any rights. Ive been paying tax since I left school but because I,m self employed I didn't get any benefits or help from anyone but instead ive had to be at work to keep the roof over my daughters head so she could eventually die in the comfort of her own home . So excuse me if they don't get any sympathy off me if they have to lift a finger to help.


----------



## ianrobbo1

I'm of the opinion that if you can afford to go out drinking and taking drugs, then you don't need so much benefit payments, why don't they have a blood test when they go and sign on, positive reading = reduced payment, two positive readings, reduce it some more as so on!! and rather than put the shoplifters away, where it costs US to keep them, give them community service cleaning the streets, that way at least something positive comes out of the situation!!:doublesho


----------



## Sean_Jaymo

I agree! Many of us on here are in jobs where you need to pass these tests in order to earn the cash that pays the taxes that keeps this lot watching sky and being high or drunk.


----------



## Mick

But if they don't go to jail, why would they turn up to community service? I'm sure there would be someone bemoaning that making people take blood tests is an infringement on human rights. I think it would be a good idea though..


----------



## Sean_Jaymo

I'm sure you're right, but I have to do it (as dictated by the government - I'm in the forces) to have the right to earn money. I couldn't understand why they shouldn't have to. 

It's urine tests anyway, so if they want to take the pee, let them pee for it!


----------



## Rayner

Mick said:


> why would they turn up to community service?


My vote would be a big man with a big stick


----------



## Kerr

Isn't having to live in Birmingham punishment enough?:lol:

The sad fact is you find that issues within tight communities is so deep rooted, you'll always struggle to change their ways. 

Not sure how you'll manage to force any of them to do a day's work when they can't even be bothered to keep their own houses tidy in the slightest. 

Again I guess the only other positive is that they will be far cheaper to keep in Birmingham than anywhere else.


----------



## Avanti

Kerr said:


> Isn't having to live in Birmingham punishment enough?:lol:
> 
> The sad fact is you find that issues within tight communities is so deep rooted, you'll always struggle to change their ways.
> 
> Not sure how you'll manage to force any of them to do a day's work when they can't even be bothered to keep their own houses tidy in the slightest.
> 
> Again I guess the only other positive is that they will be far cheaper to keep in Birmingham than anywhere else.


You couldn't have visted Brum, just like everywhere you have more and less affluent areas, I'll be setting off to work shortly, there will be plenty of commuters to hinder my journey progress, IIRC it's 1:11 that is unemployed, some of those characters on the show seem unemployable though, the skinny red head though she should find work


----------



## Kerr

Avanti said:


> You couldn't have visted Brum, just like everywhere you have more and less affluent areas, I'll be setting off to work shortly, there will be plenty of commuters to hinder my journey progress, IIRC it's 1:11 that is unemployed, some of those characters on the show seem unemployable though, the skinny red head though she should find work


Been to Birmingham on quite a few occasions. Quite easily my least favourite city I've been to. I think it's only people from Birmingham who like Birmingham.

It has more than its fair share of rough areas.

Just reading the figures, the unemployment rate is way above the national average(some say double) and wages well below.

Some of the rough areas have near 30% unemployment rates with the city average at 11%.

I had a look at the houses yesterday too and I don't think I've seen places to let so cheap before. You could get a 1 bedroom studio flat for £150 per month. Lots of houses were on a buy 25% scheme.

No doubt that the city will have nice areas, but the overall poorness doesn't take much to find.


----------



## Avanti

Kerr said:


> Been to Birmingham on quite a few occasions. Quite easily my least favourite city I've been to. I think it's only people from Birmingham who like Birmingham.
> 
> It has more than its fair share of rough areas.
> 
> Just reading the figures, the unemployment rate is way above the national average(some say double) and wages well below.
> 
> Some of the rough areas have near 30% unemployment rates with the city average at 11%.
> 
> I had a look at the houses yesterday too and I don't think I've seen places to let so cheap before. You could get a 1 bedroom studio flat for £150 per month. Lots of houses were on a buy 25% scheme.
> 
> No doubt that the city will have nice areas, but the overall poorness doesn't take much to find.


Well I'm not leaving here 

Deprivation is more than just poverty. Poverty is not having enough money to get by, where as deprivation refers to a general lack of resources and opportunities.

Deprivation is measured by calculating the relative deprivation across a range of economic, social and housing issues (know as domains) and can be combined to give an overall 'score'. This is then used to create the Index of Multiple Deprivation.

The Index of Multiple Deprivation is produced by the Department for Communities and Local Government (CLG). The last one was produced in 2010.

It looks at relative deprivation in small areas across the country (known as SOAs - see definition below), and can also be used to compare relative deprivation across local authorities. These indicators can be used to

analyse patterns of deprivation
identify areas that would benefit from special initiatives or programmes
determine eligibility for specific funding streams

Note: not all deprived people live in deprived areas and conversely, not everyone living in a deprived area will be deprived.

Key Facts

40% of Birmingham's population live in areas described as in the most deprived 10% in England.
23% of the population live in areas in the most deprived 5%.
*Birmingham is ranked the third most deprived Core City (behind Liverpool and Manchester).*
Birmingham is ranked the most deprived city on both income and employment deprivation, largely influenced by the size of the authority compared to other major cities.
Birmingham was also ranked as the most deprived authority in the Country on both these scales in 2004 and 2007.
Deprivation in Birmingham is concentrated in a ring around the city centre
Over half (61%) the SOAs in Birmingham are ranked in the most deprived 25% in England on the overall Index.
Two fifths of Birmingham SOAs are ranked in the most deprived 10% in England
* 12 of Birmingham's SOAs are in the most deprived 1% in the country, in Soho, Sparkbrook, Washwood Heath, Nechells, Bordesley Green, Stechford and Yardley North, Kings Norton and Brandwood.*
2 SOAs are in the least deprived 5% in the country, one in Sutton Four Oaks and one in Sutton Trinity

What are the Domains?

A score is calculated for each of the following topics using a number of nationally available measures of economic, social and housing issues which can be considered as indications of hardship:

Income Deprivation
Employment Deprivation
Health Deprivation and Disability
Education, Skills and Training Deprivation
Barriers to Housing and Services
Crime Deprivation
Living Environment Deprivation

There are also 2 supplementary indicators that look at the affect of income deprivation on specific vulnerable groups: Income Deprivation Affecting Children Index (IDACI) and Income Deprivation Affecting Older People Index (IDAOPI).

Details of the variables used in the calculations can be found in the attachment below.

Stetchford , Yardley North, Kings Norton and Brandwood surprised me to appear in the figures, especially that Winson Green is not even mentioned.


----------



## Steve Burnett

After trying to hook a few fish, let me expand on my comment.

Is there not a recent/ongoing court case about a young woman saying it was against her human rights to be forced to work in a shop as work experience for no money. It was expected if she wanted to continue receiving benefits?
I might have the above wrong but I think it is correct.

That was why I made my comment.
People will fight being made to work, even if it is on their doorstep and actually helps their own area.
Also I bet H&S will add to the difficulty of getting people to work. They will want a simple task like cleaning an area of land to be risk assessed, then the correct PPE to be issued and training given etc etc etc.

To 99% of us on here the above is frustrating.
We work and pay tax, some of the money is used so the less fortunate are not left unable to cope. I'm fine with that. But what's wrong with the people who do not work at all and are able to work, working for their local areas?

I can't watch the programme as I bet it's not 100% true and it is edited to **** me off and start ranting at the TV. What is shown and is true will just make me rant even more. None of which will change a thing!!


----------



## B17BLG

the programme is designed to get people hating the poor, while i don't condone actions that may be on this programme it seems TV editors have the majoirty of you right where they want you!

Persoanlly none of these people effect me and my life, I'm in control of what i do, where i work and how i decide to use my money.

Even though my Job is pretty good, earn pretty well (for my age and area) I don't live in the centre of London, do the bankers and top businessmen look down at me as somebody who is poor and dragging down the country?? Probably! It's all around an individuals perception


----------



## Exotica

If we really want to talk about cheating the state, we have to talk about the rich and powerful.


----------



## T.D.K

This program does anger me BUT the priority for Government must be tax evasion, particularly big business and wealthy individuals. Get the money from them and then target people who don't work but could.

I fear they won't though, the poor are a far easier target.

I must stress that these people need sorting out but there's much more fraud going on from people at the top of the ladder.


----------



## Darlofan

Steve Burnett said:


> After trying to hook a few fish, let me expand on my comment.
> 
> Is there not a recent/ongoing court case about a young woman saying it was against her human rights to be forced to work in a shop as work experience for no money. It was expected if she wanted to continue receiving benefits?
> I might have the above wrong but I think it is correct.
> 
> That was why I made my comment.
> People will fight being made to work, even if it is on their doorstep and actually helps their own area.
> Also I bet H&S will add to the difficulty of getting people to work. They will want a simple task like cleaning an area of land to be risk assessed, then the correct PPE to be issued and training given etc etc etc.
> 
> To 99% of us on here the above is frustrating.
> We work and pay tax, some of the money is used so the less fortunate are not left unable to cope. I'm fine with that. But what's wrong with the people who do not work at all and are able to work, working for their local areas?
> 
> I can't watch the programme as I bet it's not 100% true and it is edited to **** me off and start ranting at the TV. What is shown and is true will just make me rant even more. None of which will change a thing!!


I often think this. You look at all the old peoples houses(private owners could apply for help) that could have grass cut, fences painted, general tidying up etc. I think this could be done by unemployed but yeah like you say risk assessments, equipment, supervision etc would make it impossible. Shame as if I wa sunemployed for a period of time this sort of thing would stop me being bored and give me satisfaction that i was helping someone who struggled.


----------



## Kerr

James Turner street in the news today

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-birmingham-25894192


----------



## Adi_328

Kerr said:


> Been to Birmingham on quite a few occasions. Quite easily my least favourite city I've been to. I think it's only people from Birmingham who like Birmingham.
> 
> It has more than its fair share of rough areas.
> 
> Just reading the figures, the unemployment rate is way above the national average(some say double) and wages well below.
> 
> Some of the rough areas have near 30% unemployment rates with the city average at 11%.
> 
> I had a look at the houses yesterday too and I don't think I've seen places to let so cheap before. You could get a 1 bedroom studio flat for £150 per month. Lots of houses were on a buy 25% scheme.
> 
> No doubt that the city will have nice areas, but the overall poorness doesn't take much to find.


+1 here. It's a horrible, horrible place, what's more scary that it's got areas like Sparkbrook, where you feel like you have just been teleported to Afghanistan or ****stan, literally no traces of white people, guess what people living there despise British values and don't want to embrace the culture, most of the guys there sell cars for living-great way to claim benefits for their 10 children as 95% declare some ridiculous amounts on their self assessments


----------



## NMH

Adi_328 said:


> +1 here. It's a horrible, horrible place, what's more scary that it's got areas like Sparkbrook, where you feel like you have just been teleported to Afghanistan or ****stan, literally no traces of white people, guess what people living there despise British values and don't want to embrace the culture, most of the guys there sell cars for living-great way to claim benefits for their 10 children as 95% declare some ridiculous amounts on their self assessments


As someone who is a brummie and has been here for over 25 years....what a load of rubbish you spout!


----------



## Kriminal

Kerr said:


> James Turner street in the news today
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-birmingham-25894192


^ fair play - that makes 'em Entrepreneurs where I live  :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Ok I'm not getting involved with the benefits debate as I have said earlier, but re Birmingham I have been to conference a good few times and have found it friendly very multicultural but intragaton in main areas well, I don't know out about how migration has gone and how if any intragaton has taken place.
Multicultural can be good if people want better them selves and abide by our rules and intrigrate into the community IMHO.
I have never felt threatened or scared and common sense in any big town good practice , also stayed a few times at Sutton coil field and people wre so friendly so good and bad in every city it's just the press and media drag it down as easy target, Manchester has got some ajar problems as well but here less about it, ALS Bromsgrove area nice as well


----------



## S63

I haven't read this thread or indeed watched the show, I couldn't....the title alone is enough to make me cringe. SWMBO decided this week to tune in and I did witness five minutes and it came as no surprise that this show is staged, rehearsed, rigged and biased to appeal to a target audience, seems to be succeeding.


----------

